# Capture the moment....



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Ever catch 'a moment' while taking a picture?

This is what I mean....










Let's see what you managed to capture!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! That is a beautiful shot!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Great catch GG!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Awesome pic Ghori!
Mine is nowhere near the quality but the same idea!

"Your making me tired...yawn"
:lol:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

This is the best odd photo I have. Unfortunately, I didn't ahve time to reshoot this 









http://members.tripod.com/beyond_gomer/hello.jpg

Might have to cut and paste the link

Have a funny video of two mollies, but I need to reupload it.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Ok, here is the movie (sorry, it is an *.MOV) WARNING..it is a LARGE file. ~ 6.5MB

http://members.aol.com/auddz/P9230022.MOV

Right click and save as


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

Woa ... what are they doing?

/fish newbie


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Aulonocara_baenschi whistling :wink:


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Surely no match for you guyz but...

I'll see if I can get a bigger version.


----------

